# need some help from a knowledgeable member



## Gman_517 (Dec 25, 2014)

hello,i will start off by saying thank you for checking out my thread to possibly help me correct my issues.I haven't been to the forums since 08 but I figured I'd stop back in to see if any of you guys can help me with some advice since I found this to be the best forum back then.I'll start by telling you a little bit about my grow. these plants in question are all under 1000 watt hps ,in week 4 of bud and random strains from chemdog to chem berry Tahoe. I grow in pro mix HP and I feed with tap water using sylica blast,cutting edge solutions micro,grow,bloom,uncle johns blend,bio root,terpinator,and floralicous. And I use hydroguard as well but I use it by itself. I water every 3 or 4 days or when the pot feels light.i make sure all the water/nutes mix are at a ph of 6.5

after reading for hours I read pro mix's buffer will wear off so its important to use espoma garden lime with it so I bought a  bag and sprinkled 3 tablespoons around my plants,worked it in with my hands and watered them.after doing that I decided to flush them to get a fresh medium to correct these issue .then after 5 days seen no improvement.I follow the cutting edge solutions feed recipe to a T and I mix my sylica before I add anything with it and I let it sit 20 mins before adding my micro,bloom,grow,and ujb and I've been so stressed out lately trying to figure out my issues.could a humidity percentage of 28 and 30 when the lights are on have something to do with this? A pH fluctuation in the soil? Could it be over watering? I seen the defic. Charts and I can't figure out if they're deficient,locked out,or ?????

 Has anybody on here already faced the problems I'm facing? If you can supply me with any advice I'd greatly appreciate it.I'll attach pics of the plants and wait to see what u guys think.if u have any questions for me feel free to ask.

I also have 3 lemon og that are in veg waiting to be flipped to 12/12 but I have some severe  dark purpling of the stems going on,anybody know what this could be? 

  (the last pic in this row show my other lemon ogs that are awaiting the flip and  doing great)   

View attachment KIMG0755.jpg


View attachment KIMG0754.jpg


View attachment KIMG0767.jpg


View attachment KIMG0759.jpg


View attachment KIMG0763.jpg


View attachment KIMG0760.jpg


View attachment KIMG0768.jpg


View attachment KIMG0770.jpg


View attachment KIMG0769.jpg


View attachment KIMG0771.jpg


----------



## Gman_517 (Dec 25, 2014)

Pic 7,8, and 9 are of the lemon ogs that are turning light green and have the dark purple stems.pic ten are the other plants that are doing great and thriving in my second bud room.(not my big problem bud room)


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Dec 25, 2014)

IMO they are low in Nitrogen....  I also grow in promix bx or hp and their website says to ph to 5.8...  I ph to 6.0 and have never had any issues...  

sorry I have no idea about the nutes your using...  Ive run Fox Farms since I started but am currently trying General Hydros Flora Nova for the first time and will prob be making the switch full time...  gl  :48:


----------



## Gman_517 (Dec 25, 2014)

You think the lemon ogs that are a lighter green with dark purple stems are nitrogen Def.? How do I know if its def. Or not just locked out? What can I do to correct this.I flushed the lemon ogs today and plan to add nutes at 3/4 strength when I feed them  again.I was just gonna let them dry out n then feed em.does this sound like a good place to start for them?


----------



## Gman_517 (Dec 25, 2014)

I used to run fox farm grow big,big bloom and tiger bloom and didn't face any of these problems.I've thought about going back but I want to figure out what the problem is first n how to correct it


----------



## MR1 (Dec 25, 2014)

Do you know the tds of the fert mix you are using? What is the strongest ferts you have fed them so far, 1/4, 1/2 3/4.?


----------



## Gman_517 (Dec 25, 2014)

They've gotten full strength cutting edge solutions micro,grow,bloom,3 tsp per gal of terpinator the TDs shouldn't be an issue since I used the exact ratio and I apply my terp and floralicous on their own separate day and as far as a schedule I try to stick to is as follows....

 Sylica,Base nutes and ujb

Water

Terp and Flor

Water with hydroguard

Then I repeat


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Dec 25, 2014)

that schedule leads me to think you are def low on N...   I run the 3 FF powder ferts and grow big...  I feed every watering and last run had a hard time keeping the ladies happy with the N...   IME the big bloom and tiger bloom are not needed and the 3 powders produce much better...


----------



## Gman_517 (Dec 25, 2014)

They claim theirv3 part nutes line is complete besides the magnesium but I gave all my plants a tsp per gallon of Epsom salt n then I gave them straight water after that


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 25, 2014)

That sure seems like a lot of nutes and stuff you are giving your plants, too much imo.  Some leaves looked burned. Some look hungry...this is a puzzle...


----------



## bwanabud (Dec 25, 2014)

You have a water problem, either PH or PPM (well water ?)...it's locking out the nutes.

Tell us about your water source, have you had it checked locally ?..have you checked PPM's ?


----------



## BrotherMonk (Dec 25, 2014)

Two questions.....first, do you let your tap water sit for 24 hrs to evaporate the chlorine before mixing up your nutes etc? 

Second, I see you are sitting your pots right on the cement floor. How cold is it down there? I've seen similar situations where the rootzone was too cold.

BM


----------



## lyfespan (Dec 25, 2014)

BrotherMonk said:


> Two questions.....first, do you let your tap water sit for 24 hrs to evaporate the chlorine before mixing up your nutes etc?
> 
> Second, I see you are sitting your pots right on the cement floor. How cold is it down there? I've seen similar situations where the rootzone was too cold.
> 
> BM



Good call with all these winter basement grows popping up on here.


----------



## Gman_517 (Dec 25, 2014)

I use tap water that I sit out and bubble for 48 he's.I set my pH to 6.5 I've never got it tested but I do got a question.and this could be why I'm running into these deficiency symptoms. In veg my humidity percentage is around 70-80% temp when mh is on is 70 degrees then my bud room on the other hand when lights are on is like 70 degrees and the humidity percentages in the 30s...when the lights are off in the bud room Is 68 and the humidity is around 55%.  Is it possible that this could be what's causing all these symptoms???
I forgot to mention that my leafs dry out and die off until I'm left with next no no leafs  at just week 4 of bud (you can see that in the pics) thanks for the help and tips guys I appreciate it.merry christmas


----------



## Gman_517 (Dec 25, 2014)

I've had these same deficiencies with plants sitting on stools so im not for sure but I don't think that's an issue although it is a very good valid point.its just I'm working with limited head space in this bud room.I have two bud rooms but my last two harvest from that room have ended up with these symptoms and they appear around week 2-4 of bud.its getting so irritating


----------



## BrotherMonk (Dec 25, 2014)

70F is a little low for an ambient temp in bloom, but is well enough to do the job. 80-85 is better. That being said...your ambient temps are a dead give away. You never mentioned what the temps are down on the floor. I suggest getting them up off the hard cold floor. Perhaps a few pallets or some styrofoam.

RH will fluctuate between lights on/off due to the plants respiration. They will respire more when lights are off due to the opening of the stomata. This is why, for example, it is best to foliar feed in the dark.

I suspect you are having rootzone issues due to cold floors. Get 'em up!

BM


----------



## Gman_517 (Dec 25, 2014)

I don't own a ppm meter but I got one of these test kitd and here's what my water is fresh out of the tap 

View attachment KIMG0772.jpg


----------



## BrotherMonk (Dec 25, 2014)

Good luck gman.....you asked for a knowledgeable opinion, I gave you one. You seem to think it is a chemical problem...I'm telling you it is your environment. Look at your purple stems...classic giveaway. Uniform yellowing and dying off...second giveaway. Warm up your bloom room, get the plants off the floor before you start throwing nutes and ph solutions etc at them. At least it wont stress them even further.

LMK how it unfolds eh?

BM


----------



## Gman_517 (Dec 25, 2014)

Actually only one plant  in that bud room I'm having these problems with are on the floor.the ones in my other bud room that are on the floor aren't having any issues.I think I have a few that are a little nitrogen def. But they're nothing like these and it always happens within two weeks of bringing them into that room.and it happens whether they're up on a stool or not.


----------



## Gman_517 (Dec 25, 2014)

I will definitely do what u said n see how it goes after I get them ones in that room up off the floor.its just weird that only 3 of the 10 in that room where they're on the floor are looking like nit. Def. The rest are all very healthy. And very bushy and strong


----------



## BrotherMonk (Dec 25, 2014)

What is the runoff ppm/ph when you pour straight water? Need to know for water going in and then coming out the bottom. SAturate the soil first. I used to use Promix exclusively. Never added lime either. Only time I ever had purpling stems and even fading is when it was too cold. 

BM


----------



## BrotherMonk (Dec 25, 2014)

Also, some strains act differently under the same conditions. Especially when triggering different hormones by switching light regimens. So having 3 out of 10 acting the same way, may be able to tell you something. Even where they are on the floor may play a part. Some may be closer to an outside wall which radiated heat/cold differently. Creating a sorta microclimate. COld spots on cement basement floors are not uncommon. But lets get your chemicals sorted first if you insist. Provide the info requested and we will begin from there.

-PPM/PH of straight dechlorinated water going in.
-PPM/Ph of runoff coming out of saturated soil.

Baselines are important so lets stop guessing until we have those.

BM


----------



## Gman_517 (Dec 29, 2014)

Just wanted to give a lil update..after hours of studying/reading online and talking to the owner of my grow shop I've learned a very important lesson. Ill start by saying i took my tap water that has sat out for 48hrs. as well as my runoff water to my grow shop and the owner told me my pH and ppms are perfect so that's fine but Sunday I did go out n got 2 humidifiers and after putting one in each bud room I have been able to keep my humid. Between 40% n 50% when the lights are on n just by having one in my one bud room that has plants that are 6 weeks in.I can tell the buds have swelled out more and don't feel as dry.I do still believe that its too late for them.they're gonna do what they do and I'm gonna have to chalk it up as a lesson learned.humidity has proven to be one of the most important elements when growing..expecially when in bud.if your humidity is too low you're gonna have issues that resemble lockouts and nute burn and your bud growth is gonna be lousy.


----------



## Gman_517 (Dec 29, 2014)

I was pretty much dehydrating my plants with low humidity levels when my lights were on.I think its very important to have a humidier on when lights are on and a dehumifier on when lights are off.I'll know in 2 weeks if this is what my issue was.I just flipped my second bud room to 12/12 so time will tell.I'll update this post again in a couple weeks.


----------



## next (Jan 17, 2015)

quick question, when you water do you water to 20% run off? Could be excess salts in your soil from all the nutes you've been adding. Pro-mix is meant to be used almost like a drain to waste system I was told, and you need to get that 20% run off with each watering.

I can't see low humidity causing problems during flower, I would be cautious with running humidifiers during flower you don't want to find mold.. that would end game


----------

